# Internetspiel



## Guest (17. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte ein Spiel entwickeln, dass über das Internet gespielt wird.
Das Spiel läuft über ein Serverprogramm (ohne Webiste , nur IP).

Wie lässt sich das am leichtesten realisieren?

Danke.

cu


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2008)

Die Frage ist nicht konkret genug. Musst schon etwas mehr verraten.


----------



## Illuminatus0301 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass du jetzt wissen willst, wie du das Serverprogramm realisierst. Da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: 
*1.*: Du machst das über PHP und MySql, das ist nicht ganz so professionell, aber leicht zu verstehen und nacher im Betrieb mit geringen kosten verbunden! Du erstellst einfach eine PHP-Datei, an die die Daten mittels POST (ich denek für GET sind es zu viele) übermittelt werden, die Datei verwertet die dann und speichert in einer MySql Datenbank, was an die anderen User geschickt werden muss. Jetzt muss noch jeder User periodisch die Daten abfragen und dann verarbeiten. Der Nachteil ist, dass das nur bei Brettspielen o.ä. funktioniert, da die Dtane nicht in Echtzeit übertragen werden können. Der Vorteil ist, dass man ziemlich leicht und sogar oft kostenlos Webserver mit PHP und MySql bekommt, die das ganze übernehmen können!
*2.*: Du kannst das ganze auch über ein Servlet realisieren, dass würde dann wesentlich effiezienter und professioneller sein, doch du brauchst dann auf dem Webserver eine einene JRE und die Server werden schon teurer! Ich hab mal gesucht und nur einen kostenlosen gefunden, der hatte aber eine ziemlich veraltete JRE Version installiert (im kostenlosen Bereich), war also nicht zu gebrauchen! Gescheiten Server können schon so 40-50 Euro kosten. Dass heißt du musst auch noch dafür sorgen, dass du irgendwie das Geld wieder rein bekommst (also Werbung, auf die Spieler und Spenden hoffen, etc.), doch dass ist wieder sehr viel mehr Programmierarbeit und es gibt noch das Risiko, dass du das Geld nicht wieder zurück bekommst und selber zahlen musst.


----------

